# Phenazepam - First Time - Priceless Warning



## Piper methysticum

Background:

I am heavily experienced with sedatives.  My favorites are clonazepam (Klonopin), temazepam (Restoril), and phenobarbital.  I'm sure secobarbital (Seconal, Tuinal) would also be added to that list if I were ever given the opportunity to try it.  

I have had a few blackouts while mixing benzodiazepines with Alcohol before, but the worst up until this experience only lasted two days.  That one included 35mgs of clonazepam, 75mgs of clorazepate (Tranxene), 40mgs of oxycodone (experienced Opiate user then, currently Opiate dependent), and from what my friends said, over a 12 pack of beer.  I have never had a blackout from Alcohol alone. 

Since then, I have been very careful when mixing depressants.  At least up until this horrific experience I am about to write about.

I also want to mention that we are all from out in the country.  The closest large city to us is Pittsburgh.  This may help readers to picture some of this mess better.  I mean, we are somewhat used to large cities, but most of us have lived in the country most of our lives.  The places I speak about are all small town cities, and the main city we cop dope at and where some of us live has a population of only around 30,000.     


Preface:

This is going to be a bit different from my other trip reports, as I normally only write reports based on entheogenic experiences and herbal adventures with uncommon (to the United States) or rare psychoactive plants.  However, this is a priceless warning for anyone that may have the desire to experiment with pharmaceutical grade benzodiazepine powders without a proper scale.  

I have a scale accurate to 0.001g, but I did not have it in my possession during this experience, not would it have done any good if I did, as phenazepam is active at 0.5mgs.  I'm sure 1-3mgs is plenty for recreational use even though I am fairly certain this is not one of the better benzodiazepines. 


Story:

Well, here we go.  First off I have to mention that at least 90% of this report is seen through the eyes of other people that I was around during the week long circus because I barely remember anything that happened.  Also, there is no discerning the time frame in which these events took place except for the start, before I went to jail, and after I got out of jail.  The stories told in between are in no particular order.  

It all started with me and my girlfriend "A" at one of our friend's trailer.  No one else was there, and we were bored so we decided to dip into the 1g of phenazepam powder I had received the day before.  As I said, I didn't have a scale at the time, so we just took a knife and swallowed a tiny little amount.  It was a completely tasteless, white powder.  

After about 1/2 an hour we ended up taking another tiny dose as we didn't feel too much from the first amount.  As far as I know the night ended there.  Nothing outlandish happened, and I remember not being too impressed with it.  

Somewhere along the line I ended up at another friend's apartment "J" and "L."  They are both very fond of benzodiazepines, so I figured they would enjoy the large amount that I had of something new.  Another friend of mine, "G" was there, and he was drunk, acting like an asshole so I decided to feed him a bump of the powder to knock his ass out.  It did.  He slept until 4 in the morning, when he awoke concerned that his girlfriend was wondering where the hell he was.  

His girlfriend lived in the same apartment complex, so me and "J" walked over with him.  When we got there, his girlfriend barely said anything other than expressed that she was somewhat worried because she knows how he is when he drinks.  

Well "G," for some reason or another had a guilty conscience or maybe even a bit delusional started screaming, "I didn't fucking do anything! What the fuck is wrong with you!?!"  He proceeded to grab her by her neck, and her friend broke it up.  "J" and I didn't want to be involved in his episodes, so we went back over to his apartment.  

Yes, I know, it was very irresponsible of me to have given him the drug in the first place, knowing how he is, but that just shows how intoxicated I was, as I am a very responsible person when it comes to drugs. 

Another section of the story began when I was with my friend "Je" and his girlfriend "An."  I suppose we were smoking Crack all night while eating massive amounts of phenazepam and for some odd reason "Je" wanted to partake in some of my DOM with his girlfriend early in the morning.  I gave him 5mgs and her 3mgs.  

At some point, I ended up with my girlfriend again, still with the last two friends mentioned, and we were on another mission to get money for Crack and Heroin.  Apparently we showed up at "M's" house, the place we go to do our hard drug deals, and we bought some Heroin.  I remember doing a couple bags and telling my girlfriend to be careful.  What I don't remember is walking back and forth screaming at my girlfriend, before we got the stuff, to get back in the car while I was walking through the drug dealer's yard (a drug dealer that I didn't personally know), and my girl was falling into the fence.  "M" and his girl were telling us that we were going to get shot while the dealer was inquiring about what the hell our problem was.  Not my type of behavior at all even though I am a drug addict.

I suppose we got the money from "Je" and "An" panhandling it from local gas stations and grocery stores.  I normally never go for that standard of drug behavior.  If I can't manipulate my parents into giving me money or sell drugs to get money, I just don't do drugs.  

Apparently we went across the river into WV, as we live on the border of Ohio and WV, to find more sources to panhandle, and at some point some form of "logical" reasoning hit me.  I can't drive, so lets let my friend "Je" drive who doesn't have a license and is probably so sedated that he forgot he had even taken the DOM and whatever was going on seemed perfectly normal to him.  We were all taking key bump after key bump of the phenazepam and licking it off of the knife.  

Well, of course, here come the police.  I was in the passenger seat, when one of the two cops approached my vehicle about "Je" harassing customers at the gas station we were at.  He already had a warrant for stealing $6 worth of gas at that particular store, and I had recently spent a couple months in jail on a possession of Heroin charge in Ohio.

The police were adamant about searching my car, but I refused to let them.  Our girlfriend's were half passed out in the back seat, and I told the cops that they were sick, and I was just trying to get them back to Ohio to go home.  Well, while we were waiting to get authorization to leave, I reached into the back seat, and the undercover cop sitting at the pump beside me gave the signal to search the vehicle.  My girlfriend was so out of it that I'm not even sure if she knew there were ever any police there or perhaps she thought they left while they were searching my car, but she was wobbling around the back of my car talking about the syringes in the trunk.  

There is no paraphernalia charge in WV, but the cop lied and said he found a bag of dope as well.  The shit was in a woman's purse, bag type thing and for some reason I did think there was half of a bag left in my car, so I didn't fight the arrest.  

So there we were; me and "Je" were off to Moundsville regional jail, and the police took the girls to "An's" house.

The only things I remember about being in that jail was the meal trays (not the food), they were yellow, "Je" being my cell mate, and the arraignment being held in a room with a video where each inmate talked to the fat guy on the screen.  "Je" kept asking if he could make a plea, and I was laughing because we weren't even in court!  He was arguing with the fat guy, irritatingly stating, "I just want to make a fucking plea!"  I don't even remember being out of my normal clothes.  

I believe we were there for 2-3 days, not really sure, but on the second or third day we got bonded out.  "Je" was talking about some big dude wanting to fight us over something, but I don't remember anyone that was there except for us.  

My Mother was the one that drove down to get us, but "Je's" Father was with her as well.  I didn't say much, but "Je" and his Dad were arguing the whole way home about getting his disability check because he wanted to get drugs.  

This is where things started getting really out of hand.  I had no idea where my girlfriend was and neither did "Je" know where "An" was.  So, I went on a search to see what the hell was going on.  Here they were together prostituting themselves on the streets for Crack and Heroin, not to mention sleeping with each other!  I didn't know how to deal with this at all because my girlfriend had never really been like that.  I guess they still had Heroin when they were brought back to "An's," so I ended up getting out of my charges.  

After sticking through it for a day or two, I couldn't take it anymore, so I left my girl on the streets.  Somehow I still had the phenazepam powder.  I guess the cops never found it in my pocket or something.  I don't have a clue.  

I ended up at home after getting out of jail.  I don't think it was the day I got out but more likely the next day after eating more of the damn shit, I was being bitched out by my Dad for being heavily intoxicated.  He thought I was on Heroin, and I was swearing to God that I wasn't on anything when I probably looked like I ate a couple Quaaludes.  Here my best friend "Ji" (I know lots of "J" friends; sorry) stopped over.  "D" came right behind him, and I guess "Ji" was telling him he probably should stop by later and that it wasn't a good time.  "D" isn't quite used to my wild life.  He is a friend that I play guitar with sometimes, and he's a few years younger than myself.  

I guess "Ji" and "D" were in "D's" car smoking a joint when my Dad took off around them in the driveway on his motorcycle having had enough of the bullshit, and I came running out of the house with a knife to my throat yelling "You think I'm afraid of death?  I'm not afraid to die!  I know what comes after this!"  My neighbors were out on their porches probably thinking, "What in the fuck is this dude on?"  God, if they only knew.  

Here the reason I was flipping out was because my Mom told me she was going to commit suicide by eating a bottle of Methadone followed by a bottle of temazepam.  I calmed down a little and was yelling at my Mother, "Why would you tell me that RIGHT NOW!?!"

"Ji" talked me into leaving and agreed to take me into town so I could get a $50 rock of Crack to get my fucking head out of the clouds.  I vaguely remember smoking it at his house and up in the woods while we hiked.  I was told that I was nodding off hardcore in between hits and that the $50 piece lasted me four hours!  Shit, that would normally be gone in ten to twenty minutes.  

At yet another point, I was back at "J's" apartment drinking wine with my ex-girlfriend that left me more than a year before and had been trying to get back together with me.  Shit, there was no drug in the world (apparently) that would have had me sleep with that crazy *****.  < That word can be whatever you want it to be.  *smiles*  

Well, I did talk her into "taking her car to get food," when I was really planning on going downtown to get Crack.  I didn't make it 1/4 a mile.  I remember thinking, "Damn, this car has balls.  ...What the FUCK am I doing in this yard!"  I flipped the car over the guardrail, completely totaling it.  I have never wrecked a car in my life, and believe me, I have driven under the influence of just about everything.

Here comes the police.  Of course they thought I was drunk, but I had not had enough wine to get a DUI.  The cop couldn't for the life of him figure out what the hell my problem was.  I guess I didn't appear very intoxicated at that moment.  The fucked up part is the next day I wasn't even sore from the accident.  That's how loose my muscles were from that damn drug.  

Anyway, I went back to "J's" and had to explain what happened.  My ex-girlfriend tried to sleep with me anyway!  FUCK!  I couldn't catch a break.  I turned her down.  I couldn't bring myself to it.  She still seemed disgusting to me.  "J" kept fucking with me, "You sure you don't want a condom?" while the girl was begging me!  I had to bitch at him after the third time he mentioned it.  

What was really funny is that "J" came up to me that night with this baggie and was like "Can you put some of that powder in here so I can save it."  "Sure," I replied.  I scooped some in.  An hour later he did it again!  He ended up doing that three times.  It was hilarious.  He doesn't even remember that.  

During one of these days, "J" and I went for a hike in the woods with some Kratom.  We had an awesome time.  A week later, I mentioned something about a vague memory, possibly a dream of walking up into the hollow around where I live.  "J" was like, "Yeah, you were with me!"  

It seemed like every day that went by after all of this someone was telling me something else that happened that I had no fucking idea ever existed.  A complete week of my life washed away as if I slept through it, but I don't ever remember sleeping!


Credits:  

My girlfriend came back to "M's" house to get drugs with "An" with her pants undone and they were giggling with each other while she was trying to put "An's" belt back on after they got kicked out of "An's" Uncle's house for having sex.  My girlfriend is not bisexual.

She also went to her Mother's house one day drunk as hell, still blacked out and stole her Brother's truck to go to a party.  She can't drive a standard.  Truck in the woods.  Things ran over.  Vehicle damaged.  She remembered nothing of this when she spoke with her Mom about it after she snapped out of the blackout.  I'm not even sure she even believes it really happened.

"An," "Je's" girl got arrested, and he was in court to see her.  This was 6 days after she had taken any of the drug, and he said she was so out of it that she didn't even recognize her own Mother.

"Je" couldn't deal with the fact that his girl had slept with mine as well as prostituted herself, so he ended up in jail again on drug charges.  The bounty hunters from WV came and got him on a warrant.  When he got out, he informed me that he was in the same pod that we were in and some of the same people were there.  I guess the reason the big dude was so pissed off at me was because I was slamming the phone for some reason or another.  The guy was like, "Man, that's my only connection to the outside world!"  And "Je," the guy was pissed at him because we lost a game of cards and he was supposed to give up his breakfast and didn't.  I don't remember playing cards.  

Seriously though, picture that.  Two dudes from out of state come into this jail pod and act like they run the place when there are people there serving year long sentences.  My God.      

"G," the guy who grabbed up his girl, lost his girl, and got arrested.  He is banned from the apartment complex.

"J" was calling people yelling, "Praise Mother Russia!"  Phenazepam is a Russian benzodiazepine for those that don't know.  However, for the most part, "J" and his girlfriend were the only two that stayed at home away from the drama but still suffer severe memory loss from that horrific week.  


The End:

My girlfriend and I have worked things out.  She is no longer on the streets.  She is very ashamed of everything that she did, and I have forgiven her due to circumstance.  

All I can say to end this is, if you do not have an appropriate scale, DO NOT experiment with pharmaceutical grade benzodiazepine powders, at least ones as potent as alprazolam (Xanax).  This is an account of a MASSIVE overdose.  I would not be alive today if benzodiazepines affected the GABA receptors the same way that barbiturates do.  I am still lucky to be alive due to all the other drugs (including other benzodiazepines that weren't mentioned) that I ingested during this mess.

substancecode_phenazepam
substancecode_benzos
categorycode_group
categorycode_recreational
categorycode_trainwreck
categorycode_highdose
categorycode_health
categorycode_difficult
explevel_firsttime


----------



## Xorkoth

For fuck's sake...  

Better reply later.


----------



## Piper methysticum

^^^

Yeah, I understand.  It is long, but depending on your sense of humor, you might laugh a little.


----------



## psychedelicious

Holy Jesus. 
Glad you're alive and still kicking, man. Good luck sorting through the shit that must have been sprayed all over the room after it hit the fan.

 <--- for you and your loved ones


----------



## Piper methysticum

psychedelicious said:
			
		

> Holy Jesus.
> Glad you're alive and still kicking, man. Good luck sorting through the shit that must have been sprayed all over the room after it hit the fan.



Yeah for real.  I think I'm sticking to entheogens, herbs, and low dose sedatives that I'm experienced with.  *laughs*


----------



## rightstyle

thats one hell of a story. take care of your self!

Phenazepam is a very long lasting benzodiapine and should be used with care. ive been into some weird shit with it to. I kind of get transformed into a violent and aggressive person on it. It never happened on any other drug, kind of strange!


----------



## CloudyHazeD

that is truely fucking insane!

my head is swimming after reading all that......

wow.


----------



## therapture

Piper methysticum said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Yeah, I understand.  It is long, but depending on your sense of humor, you might laugh a little.



No, it's not funny, it's fucking sad. I seriously think you need to re-evaluate your entire fucking life before you end up in prison for life, or worse, DEAD. I see NO mature behavior at all in your post. How old are you? It seems you are way too young to handle drug use.


I want to see you clean yourself up a bit....we don't need this kind of trouble, and the way it appears you are headed, you have lots of that kind coming your way.


----------



## Piper methysticum

therapture said:
			
		

> No, it's not funny, it's fucking sad. I seriously think you need to re-evaluate your entire fucking life before you end up in prison for life, or worse, DEAD. I see NO mature behavior at all in your post. How old are you? It seems you are way too young to handle drug use.
> 
> 
> I want to see you clean yourself up a bit....we don't need this kind of trouble, and the way it appears you are headed, you have lots of that kind coming your way.




I am 23yrs. old, and I am very responsible with drugs.  I've done just about everything under the sun and half of Shulgin's lab.  I have been completely clean for this past month.  I have been reasonably clean since the incident talked about in this report.  

I know there is no mature behavior in the report.  That's the point.  I wrote it for entertainment and as a warning for anyone that thinks they can eyeball 0.5mgs-1mg of fine white powder.  I never behave that way.  That's just how bad I overdosed.  I didn't have a clue what was going on.  All I knew is that I wanted more drugs, and now, I have no idea why.

***

I wanted to add something to this as well.  I understand where you are coming from.   You don't know me, but alot of people on BL do.  I have contributed alot to the Trip Reports forum.  This is a story from an unfortunate part of my life.  I am lucky to say the least, but I have much more to live for than drugs.  

You mentioned that I may be way too young to "handle" drug use.  First off, I am a drug addict.  There is NO way to properly handle drug addiction while using or be a responsible junkie.  I am going through a recovery process, and I am straightening out my life.  

As far as drugs that still will be a part of my life, I am very responsible with.  I don't drink Alcohol hardly at all, and if I do, I drink Fetzer Merlot wine usually infused with Blue Lotus petals.  I am into experimenting with psychoactive plants (non-entheogenic), and I am very much into the entheogenic (psychedelic) world.  

I'm sorry, but you have no right to judge me at all, let alone over one bad decision no matter what the consequences could have been.  Quite frankly, if my life was still headed in that direction, I'd rather be dead.  Please don't take this the wrong way.  I just don't want you to get an overall impression of me based on this report.


----------



## Piper methysticum

CloudyHazeD said:
			
		

> my head is swimming after reading all that......




I am not surprised.  My head has been swimming ever since this happened quite a few months ago.


----------



## indelibleface

That's absolutely nuts. It lasted for days? 

Nice trip report, great read!


----------



## egor

Holy shit!

Do you have any estimates for tthe total dosages taken throughout the night?


----------



## drew345

wow crazy report


----------



## Piper methysticum

Indelibleface said:
			
		

> That's absolutely nuts. It lasted for days?



Roughly a week.  For me, I had memory loss for at least 4-5 days after my last dose.  Like I mentioned in my report, "An" was in court six days after her last dose, and she did not even recognize her own Mother.



			
				egor said:
			
		

> Do you have any estimates for the total dosages taken throughout the night?



Well, this wasn't taken in one night.  It was a period of around 3-4 days, and there was but powder scrapings in the 1g bag that I had.  I have no estimate, but if I were to even take a wild guess, I most definitely consumed well over 100 pills worth of 2mg alprazolam (Xanax bars).


----------



## SpellmanT7

I don't quite know what word to use when describing that...hideous perhaps?

I get a slight feeling that you're not quite as responsible a drug user (under normal, sober conditions) as you make out. Your first drug related action in this chain of consumption was highly irresponsible in itself plus you admit to prior DUIs with various meds/compounds.

However, I believe you wouldn't normally give someone a substance to knock them out if they were being an asshole. 

The post was gripping though, I cannot deny that for a minute. Through the use of others recollections, you have managed to illustrate the type of blackout that doesn't merely involving passing out and having amnesia about how you fell asleep. 

The person in the blackout wasn't you - I know because my blackout persona isn't anything like me either.


----------



## Jamshyd

Holy shit... this report reads like a script for a Korean film...

Would you say Phenazepam is much more intoxicating than other benzos or is it simply the way you were consuming it left and right?


----------



## yoyoman

whoa!!!!

%)


----------



## chicpoena

Wow that was a crazy trip report! I loved reading it!


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

CloudyHazeD said:
			
		

> that is truely fucking insane!
> 
> my head is swimming after reading all that......
> 
> wow.




lol yea me too..thats just what i was thinking.


----------



## apneist

Top-notch report!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Piper!!!!

This was REALLY entertaining story!

I'm glad you're OK and all but THANK YOU for sharing that!

I always have loved your TRs, they are always very interesting and feel like _one long strange trip_

peace and hugs bro!
samadhi


----------



## Piper methysticum

*SpellmanT7:*

You are probably correct in some respect because addiction has taken a toll on my sense of reason.  However, I am slowly moving towards how I used to care for myself and others, so I do consider myself to be quite responsible.  I am not saying that I take the utmost care with everything that I do concerning drugs, but I am definitely not your typical idiot.

*Jamshyd:*

The level of intoxication is difficult to determine due to the blackout.  However, at the lower levels experienced during the first day, I was quite unimpressed.  It reminds me of a benzodiazepine that has a ten fold memory loss effect without much sedation at all.  At least flunitrazepam (Rohypnol) knocks you out!

*samadhi_smiles:*

Thank you for your appreciation.  I am happy that things did turn out fine in the end, but to everyone:  "Someone" was looking after me, or I am just incredibly LUCKY!  

(no "God" arguements please)


----------



## Jamshyd

Piper methysticum said:
			
		

> *Jamshyd:*
> 
> The level of intoxication is difficult to determine due to the blackout.  However, at the lower levels experienced during the first day, I was quite unimpressed.  It reminds me of a benzodiazepine that has a ten fold memory loss effect without much sedation at all.  At least flunitrazepam (Rohypnol) knocks you out!


Interresting, this sounds like something that would have been medically-useful as adjunct to operations (it sounds to me like a long-lasting Midazolam mius the hypnotic effects).

I might have a chance to sample it soon (simply because I'm one of those BLers who have have a hobby of collecting benzos ), but I'll be measuring with a mg scale AND liquid afterwards. I'll report back when I do.


----------



## djfriendly

> but I'll be measuring with a mg scale AND liquid afterwards



I've read reports of it being insoluble in high proof vodka, which among other reasons has left it sitting in a box, collecting dust, for the time being.


----------



## Jamshyd

^Thanks for the reference (although it doesn't include phenazepam) but it seems like you misunderstood my questions.

By "intoxicating" I didn't mean toxic or dangerous - I simply meant that it makes one more high/drunk...etc. 

Thanks though 

DJ: Is that so? shit. I guess one will have to find another solvent. Is there any solubility info on this benzo anyway? I'll report if I find anything.


----------



## eye kant spehll

that happend to a friend of a friend lol he ended up buck naked directing traffic after ingested a couple datura seeds. he doesnt remember the week he was in jail for


----------



## haribo1

Well, the amide is secondary (it's got a H attached to it) and generally the euphoria of benzos like that are not so euphoric. Delorazepam is it's closest relative and the dose range is the same. I would bet that they are almost indistinguishable.


----------



## haribo1

The most I've ever taken was 70x2mg of clonazepam... 140mg... and that was on top of a whole bottle of vodka. I should be dead really (but there will be enough time for that.... later).
If only the Soviets had plonked a methyl group onto that 2 position, I would put money on it a)being stronger & b)more euphoric

I would like to thank the report writer, it's a good example of how people can underestimate the benzo class. Oh, and If you like barbiturates, Seconal & Tuinal are without doubt the best.
You sound like someone who would enjoy clomethiazole. It's totally legal but it's right up there with methaqualone in terms of euphoria.


----------



## carr90

Well holy fuckin shit !! If all that shit is true taking it is i dont kno why anyone would lie about such a thing you are a FUCKIN TROOPER glad to hear ur still alive


----------



## haribo1

Er... who were you replying to?


----------



## getreal

> The most I've ever taken was 70x2mg of clonazepam... 140mg... and that was on top of a whole bottle of vodka. I should be dead really (but there will be enough time for that.... later).



Im still happy you didn't succeed even if you arent.


----------



## hamhurricane

Thats the most entertaining trip report i have ever read.
A++

To all that criticize, i would imagine 99% of the drug users who have procured large quantities of powdered benzos, have abused them to a frightening degree, im no stranger to the 100mg valium lick and ensuing multi-day delirium.

submit it to erowid!


----------



## KompelZ

That story had everything--lesbian action, violence, humor, car crashes, prisons and more drugs than most of us could handle.

Fuck me man, that was excellent. Thanks for giving me something to read whilst I drink my nightly beer!


----------



## lazydullard

i can't figure out how to react to this story.. mostly just in awe, i guess.


----------



## W. S. Gosset

I don't want to sound like I'm attacking you personally here, but the events detailed in this report are *exactly* the reason that responsible drug users will not soon see the day they are able to legally seek alternative modes of consciousness and choose what substances to introduce into their systems.

I'm not saying that to condemn you at all, from what I've read the episode you wrote about was an isolated incident.  I guess what I'm trying to say is that as drug users we should all be careful to avoid incidents like what you've detailed if we ever want to enjoy or hobby legally (or at least with less harsh sanctions).

So in the sense that your report is an excellent warning on being careful with powerful drugs, thank you for being willing to share.

(again, I really hope this doesn't come off as personal attack or insult)


----------



## Piper methysticum

^^^

Not at all!  I realize I was being completely and utterly irresponsible, and this was a isolated incident.  If you read my other reports, you would get a pretty good idea of my responsibility level.  It isn't the greatest, but this report is disgustingly below it.


----------



## W. S. Gosset

Its this kinda thing that finally led me to the conclusion that benzos are only good for easing a comedown from something else.  It just seems like the line between fun and "Huh? What happened to yesterday?" is way too thin.  Too bad though, because they sure can be fun in that sweet spot.

How long did it take for that annoying post-benzo brain won't go into gear feeling to go away after all of that?


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Hurts to see my good friends from back in the day doing this, all these years later.  I hope one day you make it through Piper.  I'm grateful I sobered my life up and hope you do the same.


----------



## Where Wolf?

Had some two-three day benzo/booze blackouts as a (dumb) kid, but nothng on that scale.  'Russian Benzo'...yeah, those Russians have odd taste in drugs, from what you read on here.


----------



## Coolio

I once had a large bag of diazepam powder. After a few eyeballed oral doses over the course of days, me and my roommate started snorting who knows what sized bumps. At some point when using benzos recreationally, if you have an unlimited supply, the drug causes amnesia to the point where you don't realize you're intoxicated so you are constantly re-dosing, thinking you're dosing for the first time each time. I ended up sticking my tongue right in the bag eventually. I blacked out for 3+ days, ended up in a drunk tank with felony charges near the end of the blackout.
He went out to a bar that night, had one beer, and cracked his head open on something and went to the hospital.


----------



## Metallicthornn

psychedelicious said:
			
		

> Holy Jesus.
> Glad you're alive and still kicking, man. Good luck sorting through the shit that must have been sprayed all over the room after it hit the fan.
> 
> <--- for you and your loved ones



you are a lucky dude. best wishes for you and yours


----------



## sonic

Heh, reading this trip report while high on phenazepam for the first time in my life is a little scary, but part of your trip report did make me laugh. I mean you guys were going absolutely nuts eating gobs of the shit. Sorry to hear about your misfortune (ending up in jail, losing your girlfriend, etc).

I will be sure to be careful with this stuff. I am careful with benzos in general, I do notice that this shit is subtle in a way so it makes me want to take more. It seems the line between getting high and blacking out is thin. I hope it dissolves in pure ethanol at least. If not I'll be sure to borrow an mg scale and not eyeball this stuff if/when I ever am dealing with unknown amounts.

"Praise mother Russia!"


----------



## djfriendly

Has anyone worked out the solubility question?


----------



## MattPsy

Yes it dissolves in absolute ethanol, 1.0mg/mL, unsure on higher concentrations.


----------



## getreal

I hope others take your advice to heart.


----------



## dread

This report just makes me real glad I got over my benzo addiction.
Benzos really are shit as recreational drugs, while you're on benzos you just become a different person...


----------



## Piper methysticum

The line between significant effect and blacking out *is* thin.  

For everyone that knows me and have replied in a concerned manner such as "morninggloryseed" I'd like to let know that I am doing well.  I have been on Suboxone without relapse for months now, and I stopped using Cocaine and other harsh stimulants.  I use benzodiazepines in low doses to help me sleep occasionally, and I still am very fond of entheogens and other plant psychoactives.  

This report summed up a very unfortunate era of my life, and I wish never to let myself go in that direction again.  Looking back now, it is very sad.  I hate that I went through this, even at the time that I wrote the report, but I had to post it so people might understand addiction and responsible drug use.


----------



## neverstop

Best of Bluelight?


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Wow, I am almost at a loss for words. That is one of the most fucked up stories I have ever heard. 

Kudos for surviving that trip.


----------



## arrall

Jesus.


----------



## Leprechaun

I had 0.5mg and 0.250mg of Phenazepam every so often when working crazy shifts.

It's better than nothing, but Diazepam and Etizolam are far superior. Phenazepam has a sedating effect, a little anxiolytic effect at higher doses, but then at those doses it's kind of like you could just go to sleep.

I actually felt the anxiolitic effects of phenobarbital were stronger.


----------



## Xorkoth

I had 2 experiences with phenazepam.  The first one was 0.5mg, and I found it gave strong delusions of sobriety, I felt like nothing much was happening but the next day my memory was hazy.  I got a 100mg bag of it with an order of methylone and 4-MMC.  Then the next time I tried it was a few days later, I cracked into the methylone.  Redosed twice, started to feel a bit come-downy, decided to take a little phenazepam, but stupidly, I eyeballed it.  Took a crumb, felt better, redosed methylone, redosed phenazepam.  Next thing I remember is taking some 4-MMC, it was my only time taking it, and I don't remember it.  The next thing I remember is rolling around on the ground saying random stuff.  Then it was 3 days later and I woke up.  All of the 3 grams of methylone and 1 gram of 4-MMC was gone, and I couldn't find the bag of phenazepam at all.  never did find it.  No idea how much I took.  Basically I time traveled.  That's never happened to me with benzos before except one other time that was a much wilder story than that.


----------



## Leprechaun

I’ve had benzos so many times and not once have I blacked out. Even mixing phenobarbital, phenazepam and alcohol, I was quite aware of my faculties, only went to sleep later on.

One thing I do remember though was extremely high doses of Phenylpiracetam being taken together with the benzos and barbs.

I actually found that phenylpiracetam had an almost immediate effect to negate any benzos I had taken.


----------

